# General > Book & Author Requests >  Douglas Adams

## Lunaltian

It would be great if you could add the complete Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy, and any other Douglas Adams books you can get. They are great sources of wit and entertainment. They are also useful as a unique source for sociology papers. Thank you.

----------


## mondblut

Heya, I've got a few of Douglas Adams' books I can offer. Drop me a line at: [email protected]
Regards!

----------


## KT

quality reading.

----------


## happypidgeon

Isn't he still alive?

----------


## Admin

he died in 2001.

----------


## happypidgeon

NO WAY!!! Man, am I out of the loop....

~Kris

----------


## penguinsail

He did write very humorous books though! Great to have when you want to read just for a good laugh and some entertainment

----------


## Stanislaw

since he is Dead, Is it possible to add his trilogy in five parts to the site?

----------

